# Are dvd calibration videos worth it



## jim1174

Are the dvd/blu-ray calibration videos really worth the money ? if so what one would you recomend


----------



## mechman

Yes. The second edition of Spears & Munsil's HD Benchmark. :T

One of the main points to calibrating a display is White and Black level calibration. You can do that with a disc.


----------



## Almadacr

The Spears & Munsil's is a good one but IMO you need to know a little bit what you are dealing with it and in general for first timers the Disney WoW is also a great tool .


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

Is it worth it? Kind of like ... is a BMW worth it? Five people say yes ... five people say no ... they are all right ... from their own perspective ... (Which may not be your perspective.) So you end up doing what you want ...

Is a disc worth it? If your goal is to set the user controls as correct as possible without additional software and hardware and training ... then you can get there from here. If that is not your goal ... then just enjoy your TV as is ... adjust the picture controls to your taste ... and have a good life. If green images float the boat ... then make it so.

Test discs can be had for essentially "free" to $40 ... and they all achieve the same end result when used properly.

Regards


----------



## bigdogaxis

@ jim1174 - "Are calibration discs worth it?" 
I presume you're asking if the cost of the calibration disc is worth the end result. Then again, you may be asking about retail cal discs compared to free discs. It doesn't matter as all discs have the same goal: a calibrated monitor. 

Personally, I like the DisneyWOW contrast & brightness patterns. Another benefit is the pro discs prompt you through the process with instruction. Free discs are less intuitive. 

Either way, your time is your investment. The more you know, the more you grow.


----------



## tbaudoin

I agree, and once you understand the test patterns that are relevant to your situation, you can compare whatever discs you have against each other. They should generally match, but it is a lot more important to use what you have correctly, than debate which is better. I think this is somewhat similar to Michael's point. Some will help show certain idiosyncrasies better than others, else we wouldn't need but one..lol


----------



## bigdogaxis

Excellent point: settle on a disc and become an expert with it.


----------



## Stopeter44

Just bought DVE HD basics.

I'll find out, if it's worth it, but the new distributor has a cheat page, that looks useful:-

DVE Basics shortcuts


----------



## Horrorfan33

Do these discs work with calibrating a projector as well??


----------



## bigdogaxis

Yes, they help you with basic calibration of brightness, contrast, color and tint.


----------



## mechman

Absolutely!


----------



## tripplej

I used the "Avia Guide to Home Theater" calibration dvd when I bought my Mitsubishi Rear Projection TV 15 years ago. I got my money's worth. It definitely helped get the most out of that TV. 

Now that I have an LED TV, I am going to either get the "Disney WOW: World of Wonder" blu ray or the "Spears & Munsil HD Benchmark and Calibration Disc 2nd Edition" blu ray to fine tune the LED TV.

I think it is worth it.


----------



## bigdogaxis

I like Disney's WOW disc a lot. They have the coolest brightness and contrast patterns I have seen.


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

http://www.tlvexp.ca/2012/01/calibration-nazis-versus-the-people/

This article is a good read. Talks about what is involved in calibration and when the hardware is really needed.

I'd take a test disc and a guy that knows how to use it over someone that puts all his trust in hardware.

regards


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

The tools do not make the man ...

I've seen a calibrator with a color munki photo ($400) (hardly a reference device) outperform another so called seasoned calibrator using a CS200 ($13500).

Superior tools do not guarantee superior results. (Like buying a professional camera does not make you shoot professional photos.)

The tools do not make the calibrator.

One can achieve 70% of the process with just a test disc. The tools add the final 30%. Take away the 70% and a perfect 30% on an exam is still a fail. There is more to the process than just using the hardware.

Regards


----------



## Lumen

*Rec*



michael tlv said:


> ...One can achieve 70% of the process with just a test disc. The tools add the final 30%. Take away the 70% and a perfect 30% on an exam is still a fail. There is more to the process than just using the hardware...


Agreed. onder: But after reading your post, I want at least another 20%. :daydream: 



jim1174 said:


> Are the dvd/blu-ray calibration videos really worth the money ? if so what one would you recomend


I picked the Spears & Munsil over the Disney WOW, because it seemed to offer both basic and advanced calibration. Whichever you choose, be sure to check ANY system component that has video adjustments of its own (TV, Satellite Receiver Box, HT Receiver, DVD/BluRay Player, Xbox, etc.).

First calibrate the DVD/BuRay Player and TV as a unit. The Spears & Munsil instructions are easy to follow and are clear on this point. If you can't seem to get a particular calibration setting within the proper range, you may need to boost/cut the setting on the TV, the player, or both. Be sure to save the calibration settings on each device. TV's usually have a CUSTOM memory category for that purpose.

After you have the TV/player combo dialed in, you can use presets on the other devices to fine tune them to your taste. For example, when playing video games, you can use the TV's "GAME" setting, and return it to CUSTOM to recall your calibrated settings.


----------



## lcaillo

michael tlv said:


> Greetings
> 
> The tools do not make the man ...
> 
> I've seen a calibrator with a color munki photo ($400) (hardly a reference device) outperform another so called seasoned calibrator using a CS200 ($13500).
> 
> Superior tools do not guarantee superior results. (Like buying a professional camera does not make you shoot professional photos.)
> 
> The tools do not make the calibrator.
> 
> One can achieve 70% of the process with just a test disc. The tools add the final 30%. Take away the 70% and a perfect 30% on an exam is still a fail. There is more to the process than just using the hardware.
> 
> Regards



One cannot underestimate the value of understanding and experience on the part of the person doing the calibrating. The best way to get the most from your system, no matter waht discs or hardware or software you use, is to learn as much as possible about what makes an image look the way it does, and as much as possible about your display and the tools at hand. Michael's videos are one of the best ways to do this.


----------

